# Hashi & Heart - Newbie question



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sorry if this is a repeat question.

I get skipped heartbeats off and on all day... in a bad episode i can't even get 4 straight beats in a row and it can go on for maybe 15min like that and it makes me feel so sick (vomit sick). Other times they will be light... so i'm aware of them but ok with them... then other times they can also be real thuds after the skipped beats - not as often as the bad episode but so 'heavy' that it makes me feel tired and sick and often i just go to bed.

The other thing I get is a sudden racing heart and it's like my heart will pound right out of my chest and it's going so fast... faster then my 80% rate when cardio training! And I won't even be doing anything when it happens. This only happens every now and then and only perhaps 4 times since this all started - but this morning it happened to me while exercising and gave me such a fright.

I cut out coffee and it didn't help. It's been like this since pre-september. It was happening before I was diagnosed (it's the reason i found out about Hashis) the medication (only been 2 weeks) hasn't changed anything.

Is this a normal hashis type thing - my doctor gave me such little information and before my diagnosis she had just said if it's still happening in 2 weeks then book in for an ECG and thats also when she said thyroid can cause it... my results came back with 4.3 TSH and positive for hashis antibodies and she never mentioned the ecg again.

I will follow up with her but just wanted to know from the more experienced if this is something that comes with the territory.

As always I appreciate the help!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can be attributed to Hashi's in some people, yes.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have Hashi's and I have those exact symptoms when it's flaring up.

When you say you've been on the medication for 2 weeks now, what kind of medication are you talking about?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep. HUGE issue for me! First it was the rapid heart pounding out of my chest, and then the skipped beats. You will find that once you achieve the optimal medication level these will taper off. They did for me at least. I still have them now and then (and sometimes I get 3-4 in a row) but it's alot better than it used to be. I can't tell you how many EKG's I had and I even wore an event heart monitor for 30 days to record them. To me, the skipped beats are the WORST of all the symptoms. I even tried to make a deal with God: Please take these away and give me another symptom instead!


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I feel a bit better knowing it's all tied to this thyroid thing and not something else sinister. Everyone says it's important not to stress but when your heart goes mental... it does cause concern.

Joplin1975: Thanks so much for your quick reply! 

Jenny V: I'm on Levothyroxine 50mcg and I have another 6 weeks before my blood test to see how it's working.

Sjmjuly: I agree! and I can't wait till they go - the only positive I have is that they were the catalyst to find out I had this. All the other symptoms I had put down to getting older or doing too much. Everytime they start i think OH NO not again... how much can my poor heart take 

My doctor never said anything about the ups and downs when your system attacks you thyroid... she just said it will never get any better and I will be on medication for life... I have read so much else since then and I have so many questions for her.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely give the Levo a few more weeks to build up in your system and you should hopefully start seeing your heart calm down. Did the doctor talk to you about beta blockers? Many of us are on them/have been on them to help with the heart and anxiety issues thyroid problems can cause. I'm on a very low dose (although I've had to increase it lately since my thyroid is acting up) but it does so much to help the racing/pounding/skipping heart issues that come with my Hashi's disease.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have had the same thing happen to me. Do you feel out of breath when it happens?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Lani NZ,
But it will get better. Well at least you eventually will feel better. Though I am told once you have the antibodies you have them and Hashi's cannot be cured, you CAN feel better and live a perfectly somewhat normal life.
Once you get situated with your meds, that's half the battle. Work with your doctor. I found that I was gluten intolerant and went gluten free. Big positive for me. I also started taking certain vitamins and that's helped too.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

javynliz said:


> I have had the same thing happen to me. Do you feel out of breath when it happens?


Yes I do - everytime.

With the skipping beats it's a weird kind of breathlessness almost like i know i'm still breathing but i have no breath... so odd. With the racing heart its more sudden and almost like I gasp for breath - but i'm getting pretty good at telling myself stop, breathe, wait... it's over.

It is such a relief to hear from the others on here that they have it and it's not causing any heart issues - more of an inconvenience that you put up with until the meds sort you out. It means i'm not scared of them now


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

sjmjuly said:


> Lani NZ,
> But it will get better. Well at least you eventually will feel better. Though I am told once you have the antibodies you have them and Hashi's cannot be cured, you CAN feel better and live a perfectly somewhat normal life.
> Once you get situated with your meds, that's half the battle. Work with your doctor. I found that I was gluten intolerant and went gluten free. Big positive for me. I also started taking certain vitamins and that's helped too.


Thanks  I'm looking forward to it!! I am just now starting to look at all the natural/diet type things I can do for myself. I really don't think I should leave my health just in the hands of my GP. I've already cut out the goitrogen foods (which used to be about 80% of my diet *gasp*) and I am looking at what else I could do to help myself.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't know how old you are, but skipped heart beats can also be an issue during perimenopause & menopause. Everything went wonky for me when I turned 48. I am 50 now but 48 was magic number. Thyroid issues, perimenopause issues, blah, blah, blah. Just something else to worry about,,,,


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

sjmjuly said:


> Don't know how old you are, but skipped heart beats can also be an issue during perimenopause & menopause. Everything went wonky for me when I turned 48. I am 50 now but 48 was magic number. Thyroid issues, perimenopause issues, blah, blah, blah. Just something else to worry about,,,,


I'm 36... so i'm hoping it's nothing like that  Nice to know I have more to look forward to hehehe. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have a diagnosis of Hashis yet. My dad has it though. I have TPO AB antibodies within normal range. He didn't do the other test though. The Trab of whatever. I've gone gluten free too but have set backs with that sometimes. :/


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

javynliz said:


> I don't have a diagnosis of Hashis yet. My dad has it though. I have TPO AB antibodies within normal range. He didn't do the other test though. The Trab of whatever. I've gone gluten free too but have set backs with that sometimes. :/


It was my skipped beats that made me go to the doctor and she tested my thyroid as well as everything else. I came back positive for antibodies but she didn't tell me my actual result (or which test it was she just said i had Hashi's) and my TSH was 4.3. My ultrsound confirmed it. The funny thing was I actually had a really bad reaction to a dental abscess early in Sep and I thought that caused my heart issue... I'm just glad to have an answer and I think if you are having this heart thing you need to keep going back to the doctor until they find out what is wrong.  Good luck!!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Lani NZ said:


> I'm 36... so i'm hoping it's nothing like that  Nice to know I have more to look forward to hehehe. Thanks :hugs:


Oh yeah. Your body likes to play tricks on you when you get older. Sometimes I wake up and don't recognize my own body! I blame Eve. That apple ruined it for the rest of us!:tongue0015:


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Lani, I am soooo sorry you are having this - ugh... I had the same thing...thought heart was going to pop out of chest...it would just hit out of the blue...I would feel nauseated ( and basically every thing else too!) I ended up going through complete cardio workup including a heart cath - thank God every thing was 100% fine - it was the hashi's...I was given a beta blocker to use in case of "emergency"...I really hope and pray you get to feeling better! Take care - God bless!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm totally sympathizing with you right now, Lani! My thyroid is totally acting up and I have had hyper episodes 3 out of the last 4 nights (it's always at night!!) and I have gotten no sleep. My heart just goes nuts and it's taking more and more doses of beta blockers to calm it down--I've actually got a call in to my cardiologist to see how much he recommends to take so I can get some sleep already.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> I'm totally sympathizing with you right now, Lani! My thyroid is totally acting up and I have had hyper episodes 3 out of the last 4 nights (it's always at night!!) and I have gotten no sleep. My heart just goes nuts and it's taking more and more doses of beta blockers to calm it down--I've actually got a call in to my cardiologist to see how much he recommends to take so I can get some sleep already.


I can relate. Why the episodes happen at night is beyond me. They wake me up out of a dead sleep. Sometimes they last a few minutes, sometimes they last hours. I hate it. I have been lucky lately - (knock on wood) I haven't had a really bad one in a looooong time.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I can relate. Why the episodes happen at night is beyond me. They wake me up out of a dead sleep. Sometimes they last a few minutes, sometimes they last hours.


EXACTLY!! I'm fine all day and then wham, I wake up around 11:30pm and my heart is just racing and I'm sweating and shaky and all keyed up. It's so maddening!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> EXACTLY!! I'm fine all day and then wham, I wake up around 11:30pm and my heart is just racing and I'm sweating and shaky and all keyed up. It's so maddening!


Wow. Yours sound just like mine. Racing heart is what wakes me up and then the sweating starts and then the tremors. I had a really bad one awhile back and my husband woke up thinking we were having an earthquake because I was shaking the bed so hard! 
Until I knew what they were they scared the crap out of me. Now I just get up, get a cold wash cloth, put it on my neck, kick the covers off and take .25of an Ativan and let the roller coaster ride begin. The cold cloth on the ole' thyroid really helps. They last awhile and then subside. 
But I must be doing something right because it's been a long time since I've had a bad one. I had a little one a couple of nights ago, but it only lasted about 20 minutes and wasn't a bad. I have been sleeping really well lately. 
At least I know I am not crazy and the only one that has these stupid things. I thought for a long time I was having a heart attack!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> Wow. Yours sound just like mine. Racing heart is what wakes me up and then the sweating starts and then the tremors. I had a really bad one awhile back and my husband woke up thinking we were having an earthquake because I was shaking the bed so hard!
> Until I knew what they were they scared the crap out of me. Now I just get up, get a cold wash cloth, put it on my neck, kick the covers off and take .25of an Ativan and let the roller coaster ride begin. The cold cloth on the ole' thyroid really helps. They last awhile and then subside.
> But I must be doing something right because it's been a long time since I've had a bad one. I had a little one a couple of nights ago, but it only lasted about 20 minutes and wasn't a bad. I have been sleeping really well lately.
> At least I know I am not crazy and the only one that has these stupid things. I thought for a long time I was having a heart attack!


Aw, we're hyper-episode twins! LOL!

Even though I know now what's happening and that it's not going to kill me dead in the middle of the night, they are still scary. I guess anything out of the norm involving your heart is a scary thing, though! It took 3 doses of beta blockers (I only take 25 mg tablets of Toprol, so it's not a huge dose to begin with) last night to finally calm things down. I'll have to try the cold washcloth trick next time, I hadn't heard of that before.

I go back for my 8 week labs in two weeks, so I'm just trying to hang on until then.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> Aw, we're hyper-episode twins! LOL!
> 
> Even though I know now what's happening and that it's not going to kill me dead in the middle of the night, they are still scary. I guess anything out of the norm involving your heart is a scary thing, though! It took 3 doses of beta blockers (I only take 25 mg tablets of Toprol, so it's not a huge dose to begin with) last night to finally calm things down. I'll have to try the cold washcloth trick next time, I hadn't heard of that before.
> 
> I go back for my 8 week labs in two weeks, so I'm just trying to hang on until then.


Yeah, the wash cloth thing came to me during an "episode". I was sooooo hot and put the cloth on my forehead. Then I moved it to my throat and I felt sooo much better. Now it's just part of the hyper routine. Now if I could just get rid of the skipped heart beats all together. I just had one a few minutes ago!


----------



## karenhj (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like me the past two nights right around 4:15 a.m. The first night I just breathed through it. Last night, not so good. Took 25 mg. of Metoprolol and .25 mg. of xanax. Was still up 2 hours later and in tears. Even though I had an echo last week, it still scares me. I would be interested to know if the middle of the night has some significance on why these episodes come along then.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

karenhj said:


> Wow! Sounds like me the past two nights right around 4:15 a.m. The first night I just breathed through it. Last night, not so good. Took 25 mg. of Metoprolol and .25 mg. of xanax. Was still up 2 hours later and in tears. Even though I had an echo last week, it still scares me. I would be interested to know if the middle of the night has some significance on why these episodes come along then.


I read somewhere (of course I can't remember where now) that thyroid attacks mainly happen at night. It also went on to say that taking calcium & magnesium helps as they have a sedative nature to them. With that said, please make sure you check with your doctor before you take ANYTHING. I don't want to get "slaughtered" by saying that without the disclaimer of checking with your doctor. Some people think it has something to do with your cortisol level being it's lowest at night. Who knows? I personally think the little antibody buggers are nocternal like bats are. But it sure sucks waking up in a full-blown attack. 
Some people relate them to panic attacks and can't understand why they would have a panic attack in the middle of the night while sleeping.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> Wow! Sounds like me the past two nights right around 4:15 a.m. The first night I just breathed through it. Last night, not so good. Took 25 mg. of Metoprolol and .25 mg. of xanax. Was still up 2 hours later and in tears. Even though I had an echo last week, it still scares me. I would be interested to know if the middle of the night has some significance on why these episodes come along then.


 Ugh, welcome to the club, karenhj. I, too, will come out of a dead sleep into a full blown hyper episode and it's like waking up to an anxiety attack. I was on 25 mg of Toprol XL and I called my cardiologist today because 25 mg wasn't even making a dent in these attacks. He said I can take 50 mg at first and if that doesn't help another 25 mg later or I could try taking 25 mg 3 times a day to keep it steady in my system. I'm going to start with the 50 mg first at night since I'm fine during the day and up all night with the flare ups. Hopefully, I can sleep again!



> I personally think the little antibody buggers are nocternal like bats are.


 LOL!


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't ever have any trouble at night. Mine is the worse around lunch time. It's really not severe just worrisome. I have had skipped beats before but never really thought too much about it. I didn't even know what it was until recently. Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

After taking 75 mg of Toprol last night (50 mg in my first dose and then another 25 mg after a few hours), I was finally able to get a few hours of sleep! I probably might have slept through the night if the dog hadn't woken me up at 4am because of a storm. It's amazing how much better you can feel with just a few hours of sleep!

Thank God for beta blockers, I'd be sunk without them.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm reading all these post with a racing heart! It's been bad all week. Terrible at night normally, but lately the 4-5am is the triggering time. I guess that's better than 12-2. More like a normal person's day. I'm so sick of it and how it makes my head whoosh, too, now. It's been pretty relentless for me for 6 months. Totally identify with EVERYONE here. Unfortunately.


----------

